# Just an introduction



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

Hello all.

Just introducing myself, Ben, with an interest in coffee for my own consumption.

Debating about going to a Lever machine for the sheer fascination of the actions required.

Cheers.


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

Oh, I should point out that as a long time french press/stovetop user I have only recently been trying a pump machine. I'm hooked....


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

And now I realise that New Members sections doesn't refer to a place for new members to introduce themselves! Sorry. If this thread can be moved....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK m0rt

We have a growing number of lever users / owners and aficionados

Where are you based? We might be able to point you towards a place to get some hands-on time with a lever machine in your within you budget


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Hello all. Just introducing myself, Ben, with an interest in coffee for my own consumption. Debating about going to a Lever machine for the sheer fascination of the actions required. Cheers.


Hi Ben - welcome to the forum. As a lever user, I am of course firmly of the opinion you can't do better but getting a lever as a first machine?? Plenty of cheaper ones available out there from the likes of La Pavoni - capable of producing stellar shots but temperature stability can be a faff. If you want to be able to pull shot after shot with consistency of extraction, you'll have to dig deep into your cash as they are pretty expensive. Before you dive in, check out the lever section on the forum - lots of useful info and advice. Do you have any particular lever in mind?


----------



## m0rt (May 22, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hi Ben - welcome to the forum. As a lever user, I am of course firmly of the opinion you can't do better but getting a lever as a first machine?? Plenty of cheaper ones available out there from the likes of La Pavoni - capable of producing stellar shots but temperature stability can be a faff. If you want to be able to pull shot after shot with consistency of extraction, you'll have to dig deep into your cash as they are pretty expensive. Before you dive in, check out the lever section on the forum - lots of useful info and advice. Do you have any particular lever in mind?


Thanks for the warm welcome guys.

It isn't my first machine. I have a semi auto right now which, tbh, I have reached a certain impasse. The grinder certainly needs upgrading too. But I have settled on a Europiccola for a lever machine, preferably the Chrome based model. Just waiting for a decent condition one to come up for a price I can afford at the time. Aware of the temperature stability, but then you are also talking to someone who appreciates vinyl, iyswim.









A mate of mine has had his for a decade or so and even with a standard Dualit burr grinder produces more than passable espresso from supermarket own brand beans so I have an idea of what is possible. Currently coffee is supplied by Hasbean, which is also local to me in Staffordshire. I regularly take three a day, either long black or espresso, then double that on weekends as my wife then partakes...so the La Pavoni should cope with that many easily.

Again, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## drhird1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Ben,

I recommend the Gaggia Classic

Just finding out about modding and improving mine

Sam


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Ben, welcome to the forums


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Ben

Welcome to the forum

If you're looking at the Gaggia Classic they're doing the Amazon Warehouse deals £138 (see below) which is a new machine in a dented box (although not a full warranty)

Or a new from amazon for £169

Or a second hand from someone on this forum

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1371559658&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+classic&condition=used


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Ben, welcome to the forum


----------



## MarcoPrato (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Ben,

have you bought you lever machine? I own a Pav Pro for some 6 years now and I am surprised that I still manage to improve things.

The singel most important thing to me was the grinder. I got a second hand mazzer jolly and it changed everything, it was a revelation. I also roast at home (in the shed) which guarantees fresh beans.

Don't worry about the overheating, you can get a grip on it by cooling the porta holder for about 10 sec and then flush it once prior to th next extraction, that cools the brewhead down and warms the porta again. Wit this method you can continue pulling shots at the right temp.

M


----------

